# Trẻ bị tiêu chảy cấp, vì sao không nên kiêng nước dừa ?



## thuhoai (1/8/18)

Khi trẻ bị tiêu chảy, không ít phụ huynh kiêng, không cho trẻ uống nước dừa vì cho rằng nước dừa mát nên sẽ khiến trẻ tiêu chảy nặng hơn.

Tuy nhiên, theo các bác sĩ chuyên khoa nhi thì hoàn toàn có thể bù nước bằng nước dừa.Trẻ  có thể uống nước dừa để bù nước, nếu trẻ không uống được các loại nước bù chất điện giải (hay còn gọi là dung dịch oresol).

Tiêu chảy cấp, theo định nghĩa của Tổ chức Vị tràng học Thế giới (World Gastroenterology Organisation), là đi tiêu phân lợn cợn hoặc phân lỏng liên tục một cách bất thường kéo dài.



​Theo ThS. BS Huỳnh Tiểu Niệm, giảng viên bộ môn nhi trường đại học y khoa Phạm Ngọc Thạch TP.HCM, để bù nước cho trẻ bị tiêu chảy, nếu trẻ không uống được các loại nước có chất điện giải thì nên cho trẻ uống nước dừa tươi. Vì nước dừa tươi là vô trùng và cũng có đủ các chất điện giải, đủ sức đảm bảo bù nước.



​Khi trẻ bị tiêu chảy cấp, nhiều phụ huynh đã điều chỉnh chế độ ăn của trẻ. Chẳng hạn chỉ cho ăn cháo chứ không cho ăn các loại thức ăn khác. Theo Bs Niệm, phụ huynh vẫn nên cho trẻ ăn đầy đủ bốn nhóm thức ăn như bình thường. Nếu không có nhóm chất đạm, nhóm chất xơ, nhóm chất béo mà chỉ có nhóm tinh bột thì sẽ khiến cho trẻ dễ bị suy kiệt hơn.

Nhằm cung cấp cho các bậc phụ Huynh những thông tin về cách xử trí và phòng ngừa tiêu chảy cấp cho trẻ. Ngày 4/8/2018, Phòng khám đa khoa trường đại học Y khoa Phạm Ngọc Thạch, 461 đường Sư Vạn Hạnh, phường 12, quận 10, TP.HCM; ĐT: 028. 3862.0120; 0912. 620. 120  (zalo, viber) tổ chức buổi tư vấn và tầm soát với chủ đề “Cách phòng ngừa, chăm sóc trẻ bị sốt, tiêu chảy tại nhà” (từ 7g15 đến 11g). ThS.BS.Trần Thiện Ngọc Thảo, giảng viên bộ môn nhi trường đại học y khoa Phạm Ngọc Thạch TP.HCM, sẽ trực tiếp tư vấn mọi thắc mắc về chủ đề này.

_Nguồn: Khampha_​


----------

